
I’m a woman in tech, and this is what I want in a company - simonebrunozzi
https://code.likeagirl.io/i-am-a-woman-in-tech-and-this-is-what-i-want-in-a-company-f6177569a287
======
louprado
I am currently co-developing a tech project with a woman. We have extremely
disparate communication styles and we struggle at times. But because we both
share common values, such as putting the customer's and team's interests over
our own, it provides a foundation for mutual respect. We also both agreed to
continuous improvement of our technical and communication abilities and now
trust each other when providing constructive criticism.

It is absurd that it took decades before I had an opportunity to work this
closely with a woman. I am now a better communicator, a better leader,
happier, calmer, and a better follower. We need more women in tech.

I am rooting for this author and women in general, but you don't fight
dysfunction with dysfunction. It's as if author wishes to replace "bro"
culture with "me" culture. And beliefs like, "I don't care about your culture"
can outright destroy a company. Perhaps I am taking that last statement it out
of context. But I wouldn't hire Alan Turing if he said something like that and
meant it literally.

Like it or not, culture is a top-down phenomena. Assuming the culture isn't
totally broken, first learn it, then master it, then earn respect, then rise,
then change it. There are no short cuts to influence regardless of gender.

~~~
dcyr
can you explain why you relate your growth as a person to the fact that she is
a woman?

------
yanilkr
The wishlist was a bit arrogant. If it is so difficult to get women to work in
tech may be it's not worth the effort for the founders to make it happen. It's
already difficult to get people to work together and then you get a list of
demands like this, it's just too much to handle for 90% of companies.

~~~
greglindahl
Well, as a founder who has had some success hiring and retaining diverse
teams, it was easily worth the effort.

BTW, why'd you choose use the word "demands" to describe this list? That's not
the word I'd use.

~~~
lovich
The author uses herself says "... this is what I would expect and demand" in
the article

------
TheOtherHobbes
This person appears to have mediocre social skills.

I'm not sure it's wise to use quite so much "I want..." and "I demand.."
without making it clear what's being offered in return.

The implied "But I'm a woman so _obviously_ you want me around" probably isn't
going to impress many people.

------
cypher303
I mean... I hate to be such a realist in this regard, but you just wished
yourself out of like 95% of the industry, right?

~~~
swampthinker
What part do you think is unrealistic in this?

~~~
cypher303
I guess the part about not wanting to work for the demographic that currently
dominates the industry...

"If it’s plastered with pictures of white guys in flannel with beards, that’s
a red flag. If the exec team is all white men who look like they could be my
father that’s another one."

Granted, flannel shirted beardo's set off red flags for me too.

~~~
JakeAl
Not to mention that those descriptions don't judge people by their abilities
or the content of their character. She's simply demonstrating prejudice, which
is okay as long as she accepts others should be embraced for doing the same,
like if a company full of men doesn't want to hire a woman, or gays, or
lesbians, or trans because of their perception of them for things completely
unrelated to their abilities or the content of their character.

------
thiht
She seems to think she's speaking on behalf of "women in tech", yet she's only
speaking for herself... She's really just hiding behind "her" social group to
be very demanding.

That was a cringy read.

------
nitwit005
I'm afraid you'll have to put up with the discussion of their "amazing
culture", and what innovators they are. Even non-Tech companies give speils
like that these days.

------
aaron695
Seems more like as a women I can demand what I want?

What does imposter syndrome and hating amazing culture have to do with being a
women?

I think they have confused 'me' culture with feminism.

------
spiraldancing
So, she wants to be at a company that makes her feel welcome, supports her,
helps her grow her skills. Why is any of that arrogant, selfish, dysfunctional
or unrealistic?

For years now, I've been reading about how people in IT are expecting more
than just a salary out of the companies they choose to work for ... why is it
arrogant when a woman does it?

~~~
stupidhn
> _So, she wants to be at a company that makes her feel welcome, supports her,
> helps her grow her skills_

So does everyone else on the planet.

> _why is it arrogant when a woman does it?_

It's not arrogant when "a woman does it". I'm failing to understand what any
of it has to do with being a woman.

------
lemonsqueeze
You had me at "Help me fight my imposter syndrome".

What about the people that don't want that help? I sure don't. My own
psychological issues and state are my business.

Will the author inform their manager specifically about this line item or will
she hope they can read her mind (or wave around that blog article before they
hire her?)

